# Milton spillway + walleye + Snaggers + 4 calls= 0 Wildlife officers



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Finally decided to make my way out to milton this year to fish the spillway for some eyes. Arrived there in the early afternoon to find a gentleman practically running to his cars to notify Odnr of the snaggers in the spillway. We made our way down the hill to the spillway and noticed that there were several snaggers fishing right at the dam. there must have been 4-5 of them. The first gentleman made a call to Odnr to try and get someone down there and there was another gentleman that had been down there all morning and said that he had called 3 times with no-one responding after about a 4-5 five hour period. When one of the guys left he had to have at least 9 or 10 eyes on a stringer that he stuffed in a backpack in order to conceal them. I know that the rangers are short handed, but come on there is no way that it should take that long for one to respond and in this case, never respond. It is when yo see actions like this and take the measures to get it resolved and nothing gets done, is when people either stop caring and/or take the law into there own hands, neither of which i condone. I would think that this time of the year when walleye fishing in the rivers and streams are at its peak, I would think the rangers would show up several times a day as well as hang around and observe what is going on. This is rather disturbing!!!!!!!!

By the way i did manage two eyes, legally. going back hopefully this weekend to give it another try. this time i am taking the camera............

Snaggers watch out!!!!!!!! You could be on candid camera


----------



## zmarshall09 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just push them into the water or cast your line into their line.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Idiots like these snaggers give us all a bad rap. I think all the rangers are at Maumee and Sandusky, and these people seem to know it. These are the same idiots that bad mouth the rangers when they get a ticket. In my opinion they can not fine them enough, they are stealing from us all. Maybe if you got a car description & plate # they would follow up. Glad to hear you got 2 the sporting way. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Are you talking about wildlife officers or park rangers? If rangers, can they make arrests/write citations? Is the spillway part of the park? Sometimes the Sherrif's Dept. will write tickets for these offenses...give them a call next time. We all know how ODNR Law Enforcement can be...


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Maybe it time we start filming these guys doing this stuff. In my opinion, if we start filming this crap and turn the tapes over to ODW. Does anyone feel this will help. If I had a chance to turn one of these loser pieces of S&%$ I would gladly grab my camera and bust there A&@. Nothin gets under my skin more than hearing about these people getting away with this crap. Maybe we could get a poacher section put on the OGF and host some youtube video of this crap............Sorry everyone but I cant stand people who do this stuff.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Since there's only one wildlife enforcement officer per county, they group/team up in the hottest areas for max. bang for the buck! So they're on the Erie tribs getting writers cramp! Years ago, before the deer herds evened out, I've seen them 4-5 in a vehicle where I deer hunt. Unfortunately, Milton spillway is not on the hot list. Might try calling the local sheriff's office. I think they can cite for snagging.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Their at mosquito just seen 2 in a half an hour..about a thousand and one people on the 88 causeway rofl


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

These people (the snaggers/idiots) are the same ones who claim the lakes are under stocked and over fished. Trust me, I know a few!!! Turn them in!!! I know, you tried......


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

*"Since there's only one wildlife enforcement officer per county, they group/team up in the hottest areas for max. bang for the buck!"*

CJ, your right , with only 1 wildlife officer per county there's only so much he can do. I personally know Barry Hennig, Portage County Wildlife Officer, and can assure you he does careabout this snagging situation and has written numerous tickets this spring.The problem is lack of manpower, plain and simple.............Mark


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Why do'nt the odow have volunteers such as the fire and police do in small communities do. It would help if more people with some sort of athority even if it was on a voluntary basis. If say they were deputized of some sorts to be able to pass citations then maybe the snaggers would be less apt to do illegal things. A few years back while fishing berlin there were two younger guys checking everybody. Always hear stories of fellas fishing next to ya might be a ranger, or the hills have eyes.


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Are these guys actually fishing w/out any bait; just a big 'ol hook, or are they using vibes? Had a member on another thread accuse me of snagging when I was asking/talking about using vibes and noodle rods to catch spawning jacks @ berlin @ night.
I'd say the both techniques were pretty similar, but as far as I know, using vibes is legal...


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

I believe whether or not you are fishing with or without live bait or artificial bait if you hook a game fish by any other means then the in the mouth it is considered snagging and the fish should be returned to the waters you are fishing in. Because you are fishing with a lure of any type you are baiting the fish to bite your presentation and the fish kept should be hooked in the mouth.

also whether I stated a Ranger or Odow officer, i think the message is clear that I meant someone who can enforce laws. Let's not dig into the printed words so much. listen to the message they are trying to get across. we are all intelligent enough to know what someone is trying to say with out trying to make them come across as not know what they are saying. Have a Blessed day and may all your lines be tight.


----------



## 10XSHTR (Mar 24, 2010)

_"I'd say the both techniques were pretty similar, but as far as I know, using vibes is legal..."_

I heard that during the spawn using any sort of lure with a treble hook was deemed illegal and considered snagging equipment....i could be wrong tho, the spawn does not occur on an exact same date year after year for the same amount of time. But my cousin got a ticket for fishing in the spillway ("during the spawn") and having a vibe on his backup rod that wasn't in the water...

But regardless of lures, snaggers piss me off just as much as poachers!! And how a person goes about a sport,_ I believe_, is a direct reflection on the person themselves. So what kind of people do you think snaggers are?? I know i have no respect for them, for they have no respect for there game.


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Any fish i ever saw caught w/a vibe was mouth-hooked, but if someone got ticketed for having a vibe on a spare rod, maybe the treble hook law is the one to go with...


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

park rangers can and have written citations and make arrests. there is no reason for them not to have responded unless none were on duty. if they were and did not show, a call should be made to columbus.


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

WELL HERE IT IS FROM THE ODNR SITE/SUBHEADING - FISHING REGULATIONS/ SUBSECTION - "MAUMEE,PORTAGE,MAHONING AND SANDUSKY RIVERS: The following regulations are in effect from March 1 to May 1:

No fishing with a line with more than a single hook. The line may not have a hook larger than one-half inch from shank to point, or lure having more than a single hook larger than one-half inch from shank to point 
Treble hooks are prohibited. 
The above regulations are in effect in the following areas: 

In the Maumee River from the Grand Rapids Providence dam to a line in the Maumee Bay from Little Cedar Point to Turtle Island. 
In the Sandusky River from where the power line, "Toledo Edison", Old Ballville and Fifth Street line crosses the Sandusky River at the southwest corner of Rodger Young Park, City of Fremont, Sandusky County to a line running a quarter mile east of and parallel to the Conrail railroad bridge in Sandusky Bay. 
In the Portage River from State Route 19 to the dam at Elmore. 
In the Mahoning River from the dam at Berlin Reservoir to Lake Milton. 
Click Here to view a map showing the Lake Erie bays and rivers where the treble hooks are prohibited from March 1-May 1.

NO OTHER MENTION OF ANY OTHER AREAS; SO IT LOOKS LIKE YOU'RE OK ABOVE BERLIN SPILLWAY AND BELOW MILTON DAM


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

That is why I stopped fishing out there ! It makes me sick to my stomach !


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

LJACKSON36 said:


> I believe whether or not you are fishing with or without live bait or artificial bait if you hook a game fish by any other means then the in the mouth it is considered snagging and the fish should be returned to the waters you are fishing in.


Legally it is not considered snagging unless it is intentional. I hate those that intentionally snag sport fish as well (trash fish is a different story) so I am not defending them only pointing out that there is a legal distinction between a "snagged" and a "foul hooked" fish. Even in the pro tournaments the anglers are allowed to keep and weigh foul hooked fish if they were not intentionally 'snagged'.
Zmarshall09 suggested that you should just "push them in the water". That is probably illegal, unethical, and ill-advised. I would punch them in the nose, break their fishing rod, and then push them in the water. But that is just me.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

this club and brotherhood is big enough to ask for badges to help enforce these laws,what they gonna say when 5 of us tell them ...its snagged throw it back or...


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

i't sickens me how greedy people are ....snagging and keeping 10 inch walleye i guess thats how americans are greedy and then you wonder why the limit is 4 if your starved apply for food stamps.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

When i fish the same spot over and over again, it's the same people that show up and do this over and over again. People around them advise them of the laws and they ignore them. Even worse the spot is limited to a small space and they will come and stand right next to you and try to fish your spot. They will keep EVERYTHING, even the cigars and carp. Last year my buddy was fishing and they climbed right up his arse and started fishing throwing vibees. I quietly walked over stood next to him and proceded to fish inching my way in front of waiting for him to say something. He finally got the point when we were a foot apart and one good look eye to eye he packed up and left. I try to avoid trouble, but sometimes actions speak louder than words. Best part was i did'nt have to say or do anything. I was told the game warden was on top of the hill watching a week ago when they were back throwing vibees. I did'nt see any citations passed out.


----------



## 10XSHTR (Mar 24, 2010)

I went to the spill way last night and could not believe the size of some of the fish these Perps were keeping!! They too had to be less than 10inches.....these people are decimating the walleye population putting future fishing there in jeopardy. 

and thank you *bradymar45* for correcting me on the treble hook issue, i really had no idea if it was or was not legal in that spillway.

And I also believe that something needs to be done....and am in full support of any solid plausible idea.


----------



## zmarshall09 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think the best non lethal/legal way to deal with them would be to snag their line and cut it.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Isn't the craig beach police dept right up the road?? Can't they at least chase those snaggers out of there?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I was fishing the Chagrin on Wednesday at Gates Mills when a wildlife officer walked up and started talking with us. There were three or four of us fishing there at the time . He said " I suppose you all have a fishing license . " We all said yes and he left. He didn't have waders and I guess he didn't want to make us all wade out of our spots to show him.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

bassangler120 said:


> Maybe it time we start filming these guys doing this stuff. In my opinion, if we start filming this crap and turn the tapes over to ODW. Does anyone feel this will help. If I had a chance to turn one of these loser pieces of S&%$ I would gladly grab my camera and bust there A&@. Nothin gets under my skin more than hearing about these people getting away with this crap. Maybe we could get a poacher section put on the OGF and host some youtube video of this crap............Sorry everyone but I cant stand people who do this stuff.


This is the very approach I'd take regarding their snagging.Take shots of them actually lifting the foul hooked fish out of the water,the number of fish on their stringers,their faces,their cars complete with license numbers.Take the video to the local TV station and speak with the sports dept head.Chances are they would make the evening news,force ODNR into action,when the news becomes involved,ODNR will be more apt to listen & respond.Also the last I checked citizen's arrest was still legal in Ohio if you are willing to testify against them.I don't live there so it's easy for me to say do all this but I promise you if it were going on at Buckeye I would do just as I have stated.I get boiling mad at poachers & snaggers,they are lowlifes that give all fisherman bad names.Take a stand it's your lake and fish they are destroying!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

remember the guys who were netting steelhead a year ago? we had the youtube video posted on this site. so many emailed odnr that arrests were made. maybe we should all contact columbus and find out why the rangers at milton did not respond and why this illegal activity continues to go unchecked.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Someone pm me directions to where the snagging is going on at(I'm comming from the Warren area), I have a few days off this comming week, a canon camcorder and I'm dying to do some flashdrive recording. I'll get them snagging, then I'll get their faces, plate numbers and post it on myspace, fb, YouTube, Ogf and anywhere else I can find that will let me post recordings.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

go get em ezbite,rip em a new one!


----------



## jas333 (Apr 4, 2010)

Park directly across the street from the closed bait store, walk through the fence and have fun filming they were down there earely easter Sunday. I saw at least 10 fish foul hooked and kept.

Go get em.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Well I was down below the dam today fished for about 4 hrs. caught 1 Smallmouth Bass.I did see Walleyes being caught the correct way from the guys around me,I only saw 1 or 2 fish I wouldnt keep.The "Hot Bait" down there is Floating Rapalas the fish were hitting them like crazy.Orange and Gold was the ticket today !


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

that was us. the three of us were there and filled our limits everyday for the past 3 days. thanks for telling all of ohio the special lure for the walleye. good luck trying to catch them on the rapalas now.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

walleyewrangler like he know, he was just trien to give some info so quit crying


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

guys have been using small raps down there for 40 years. you aren't on to something new.


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

This just in, Minnows on jigs catch fish!


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

LJACKSON36 said:


> Finally decided to make my way out to milton this year to fish the spillway for some eyes. Arrived there in the early afternoon to find a gentleman practically running to his cars to notify Odnr of the snaggers in the spillway. We made our way down the hill to the spillway and noticed that there were several snaggers fishing right at the dam. there must have been 4-5 of them. The first gentleman made a call to Odnr to try and get someone down there and there was another gentleman that had been down there all morning and said that he had called 3 times with no-one responding after about a 4-5 five hour period. When one of the guys left he had to have at least 9 or 10 eyes on a stringer that he stuffed in a backpack in order to conceal them. I know that the rangers are short handed, but come on there is no way that it should take that long for one to respond and in this case, never respond. It is when yo see actions like this and take the measures to get it resolved and nothing gets done, is when people either stop caring and/or take the law into there own hands, neither of which i condone. I would think that this time of the year when walleye fishing in the rivers and streams are at its peak, I would think the rangers would show up several times a day as well as hang around and observe what is going on. This is rather disturbing!!!!!!!!
> 
> By the way i did manage two eyes, legally. going back hopefully this weekend to give it another try. this time i am taking the camera............
> 
> Snaggers watch out!!!!!!!! You could be on candid camera


when you say there were 4-5 snaggers above the dam...Are you saying you seen 4-5 individuals foul hook a fish and keep it? Because I have fished vibe-e's when its hot there and you will catch some foul hooked but its never a big deal to throw them back same as the little guys because you can usually catch your dinner legal...

All of the times i have fished there most everybody is jigging with something. And when the fish are stacked there will be snags but aside from an occasional jack ass everybody i have fished next to has thrown them back...Never been around when there is blatant disregard for the rules.

And you guys talking about using cameras to take video etc. cracks me up reminds me of Whale Wars and the south park episode making fun of it.... I would think if you just say something to someone doing this you will probably embarrass/ or scare them and they will probably leave. Doubt they would get hostile with someone because they are in the wrong but you never know. 

Before fishing the maumee, the spillways, and Burts Dam I had heard horror story after story about how bad they were snaggers, jerks, combat fishing, etc.. But i have never seen it and its usually just the opposite. I think alot of times things are just blown out of proportion and the stories most memorable are the times that there were assholes so therefore the most told. And the internet makes this worse with this thread having 1,500 views...

just my 2 cents...

O and its crazy there is so few wildlife officers for the amount of money hunting, fishing, etc. bring in...Guess there is alot of wildlife in each county also...The big problem is the same one we have with our border its just too large to monitor the whole area...


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes, Dan that is exactly what I am saying the 4-5 guys were all fishing together below the dam in the spillway snagging walleyes and keeping them. I brought this up because I was standing across the river from them about thirty feet down from them. I also agree for the money this state makes on hunting and fishing licenses I am sure that there is something that can be done. You hear about things like this going on everywhere. I know that the Odow officers cannot be everywhere but when you have such a long period of time between the calls being made and them showing up or in this case not showing up it kinda makes you wonder.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Guys, nothing is going to change, all you can do is voice your opinion to the ODNR. The bottom line is there is 1 working officer per county.I'm sure if he was available at the time he would have been there.1 man can work only so many hours and cover so many areas. This issue pisses me off too, because I have customers stopping in and bragging about the 3 limits per man they took that morning and are going back out for more. You can take this a little further and wonder why only 1 out of 100 drunk drivers gets pulled over. How many people have you known to get killed or seriously hurt on the roads? Why doesn't every drunk driver get sent to jail? Is the blame going to be the lack of officers on the roads? We don't live in the perfect world and there will always be someone who wants to do things their own way and not follow the rules. If you don't think the ODNR in Portage County is doing their job, I'm sure you can request a list of tickets or citations that have been issued to the lawbreakers. You just might realize the great job these guys do in protecting our environment for us.............Mark


----------



## Ohio Gas (Feb 2, 2006)

I know for a fact that the park rangers can give speeding and seat belt tickets, so i imagine they can inforce any other laws also.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Take a couple thugs out there give em fifty bucks each to break their poles in half and you will never see them snaggers back


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

this thread goes to far every year when the spawn starts down there we have a big thread about snaggers i hate to see people snagging to but they will have there day coming when they get caught as long as you are fishing legally then why worry about it by complaining here is not gonna change anything there is always gonna be snaggers and there is always gonna be people breaking the laws why work yourself up about it, it is not worth it thats why i quit fishing down there i am not gonna waste my breath on these people.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

saw 1 walleye snagged by the guy in the brown sleeveless shirt today. his buddy in the green shirt came, took the fish and put it on a stringer, i heard someone yell out, "hey, your keep that" he ignored him. the guy in the brown sleeveless shirt snagged another and i tried to tape it, but only got his other buddy in the brown tshirt taking the snagged fish. they then put both fish in a backpack. they saw me filming and 2 of them got on cell phones, i assume to call more buddies. that was enough for me, i was on my way to the top and called 1-800-poacher as i was leaving. the lady took all the info and said the officer would contact me if he needed anymore info. i stood on top of the dam for a while, talked to a legal fisherman who said hes called several times and snagging goes on everyday. a few minutes after he left a pickup and a silver car arrived and they didnt seem to happy to see me and a camera there, so i figuerd it was time to go. didnt get proof that i wanted, but its going on for sure. maybe ill get all camoed up, hide in the woods and see what i can get, got to do something till turkey season.lol. by the way, i never did get that call.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

You go EZ!!


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Way to go easy. Film every one of them poachers.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

hahaha man that has to be some fun [email protected] you need a cam corder I just might go down one of these days and film them..


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Atta boy ez!!!:d just watch your back, crazyies out there!!!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Go get those low lifes! I *HATE* POACHERS AND SNAGGERS!!!!!!!


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

keep filming them eventually someone has to come an help, hopefully.. snaggers need to be prosecuted.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

sounds like you are doing your part for sure. I hope you catch them.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice Work Ez....You be careful out there buddy. I'm sure you can hold your own, but with a COUPLE of idiots snagging in daylight who knows what they would do. I hope those who fish the river and see ez doing his RIVER WATCH has his back if needed. Posting there pics here is to cool. Be great to get them on film and get there license plate numbers . Would the odnr run with that ?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

mirrocraft mike said:


> Be great to get them on film and get there license plate numbers . Would the odnr run with that ?


Yes, but you'd have to post it on youtube, get Carl to cover it on WKYC and link it from here (been there done that )

The truth of the matter is Ohio's DNR seems to be publicly concerned with two things: busting snaggers @ Maumee and stocking fish. Anything else is just a waste of time to them . I'm thinkin maybe we should change Ohio's constitution so that the head of the DNR is an elected official as opposed to an appointed one...Im betting that would change the agencies attitude/agenda 

Now down in Florida you make a call to the FLW (Fish and Wildlife Commission) about poachers/snaggers they bring everything but the kitchen sink...and in a hurry. Those FLW officers are on duty 24hours a day 7days a week and take there job seriously....If there is a crime being committed against wildlife they are ON it.


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

acklac7 said:


> Yes, but you'd have to post it on youtube, get Carl to cover it on WKYC and link it from here (been there done that )
> 
> The truth of the matter is Ohio's DNR seems to be publicly concerned with two things: *busting snaggers @ Maumee and stocking fish*. Anything else is just a waste of time to them . I'm thinkin maybe we should change Ohio's constitution so that the head of the DNR is an elected official as opposed to an appointed one...Im betting that would change the agencies attitude/agenda
> 
> Now down in Florida you make a call to the FLW (Fish and Wildlife Commission) about poachers/snaggers they bring everything but the kitchen sink...and in a hurry. Those FLW officers are on duty 24hours a day 7days a week and take there job seriously....If there is a crime being committed against wildlife they are ON it.


And obstructing justice....

http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2010/04/ohiho_wildlife_officer_top_col.html


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks everyone, this guy didnt even try to hide the fact of what he was doing, the other guy in the brown shirt didnt even have a pole from what i saw and the big guy in the green didnt seem like he was trying to snag (they were keeping the snagged fish from the other guy), but the guy in the brown sleeveless shirt had one mission in mind, cast and rip, cast and rip. no doubt in my mind his intentions. i did post the poor video footage on youtube and facebook. but it doesnt really show anything except for them keeping a small walleye. im not trying to be charles bronson, but this was an obvious and intentional illegal act and they didnt seem to care who saw it, until they saw my camera.


----------



## castingincortland (Apr 2, 2008)

Ive got ur back ez if u want to back there and bust those guys. They're slayin em out west! Hopefully those eye's will hop on the train to the east side of the big lake early this year.


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

Is it considered snagging if their mouth is open and you get a hook right in there and grab it?


----------



## catch&release (Feb 26, 2010)

some one tipped off the game warden and he went down there one night last week caught a GUY with like 30 fish over limmit $120 every fish over. most of the fish had snag marks got another $90 on top of that for every one that was snagged


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

catch&release said:


> some one tipped off the game warden and he went down there one night last week caught a guy with like 30 fish over limmit $120 every fish over. Most of the fish had snag marks got another $90 on top of that for every one that was snagged


sweet....:d:d:d


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

catch&release said:


> some one tipped off the game warden and he went down there one night last week caught a guy with like 30 fish over limmit $120 every fish over. Most of the fish had snag marks got another $90 on top of that for every one that was snagged


 hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

SEE! Justice!!!!! I do hope the rest of his CHEATI'N S.O.B.'s GET WIND OF WHAT HAPPENS TO THESE "PEOPLE"? AND if they can, "LEARN SOMPEM" ---------sonar..........


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Ez. Nice video! Also the one with double glocks!!!!! " nice hat"! Lol


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't hang out with dirt balls on a daily basis, or anywhere, so if I'm going to fish somewhere that is full of them, I'll pass......


The easy solution is to just close the walleye season, statewide, for April and May...other states do it, is ODOW that arrogant to think they know more than everybody else........at least why not try it for a yr or 2 to see what the fishing is like for the rest of the yr.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Someone make the call to Columbus Im in Texas but Grew up fishing there below the Dam . It was allways a Hot spot .. Some one make the call Those guys would be in jail in Texas ....and HUGE FINES


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

They should put the hook restrictions on down there like they have for the other part of the Mahoning and the Sandusky River.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Good job Ez! Keep up the good work. [email protected]


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like they should just eliminate spring walleye fishing in rivers.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

making a hook restriction would be a great solution...to have trebles the lure would have to be self suspending...


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

It was mentioned a few times, so I am going to mention it again. The problem here seems to be bodies to enforce the laws that are in place. In all reality, we have a pretty damn big group of "real" fishermen here. If we really want to do something about it, lets get together a list of names, draft up a proposal for a "deputy ODNR fish agent program" and present it to them. Hell, I'd even be willing to pay my own way for a several day training program to the ends of having the legal authority to assist ODNR with fining violators. I think it is a solid idea with much merit, and would go a long way to alleviating the problem that ODNR has with enforcement of fishing regs.

If this appeals to you, PM me and if there is enough interest, I'll happily get the ball rolling.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Whiskerhunter said:


> It was mentioned a few times, so I am going to mention it again. The problem here seems to be bodies to enforce the laws that are in place. In all reality, we have a pretty damn big group of "real" fishermen here. If we really want to do something about it, lets get together a list of names, draft up a proposal for a "deputy ODNR fish agent program" and present it to them. Hell, I'd even be willing to pay my own way for a several day training program to the ends of having the legal authority to assist ODNR with fining violators. I think it is a solid idea with much merit, and would go a long way to alleviating the problem that ODNR has with enforcement of fishing regs.
> 
> If this appeals to you, PM me and if there is enough interest, I'll happily get the ball rolling.


We had a thread about this last month where I suggested that we have an OGF outing down there, but it was never expanded upon because the thread was locked down.


----------

